# Installing ports question about Apache22 and Mysql51



## Dillweed (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been trying to find the answer for the question and haven't found it, but then again maybe I haven't been looking in the right places.

What I'm looking to do is install mod_perl2 with apache22 and mysql51. I know that mysql isn't a prerequisite for mod_perl2, but it is for rt38, which is my ultimate goal. 

I was wondering if there was a way to only have the ports install apache22 and mysql51 rather than apache20 and mysql50. mod_perl2 wants apache20, but from past experience with linux it works just fine with apache22. I know I can change the Makefile in the ports directory, but that only fixes the apache22 problem. When apache22 goes to install it looks for mysql50 and not mysql51. I figure I can fix the apache22 Makefile too, but when I do a portsnap update then it reverts to the previous settings. Thereby, eliminating what I tried to fix in the past. 

Anyway, I was wondering if there was a make.conf setting that I can put in there to force the installation apache22 and/or mysql51 when I'm installing a port that wants apache20 or mysql50?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## soylentgreen (Jun 21, 2009)

edit /etc/make.conf:

```
APACHE_VERSION=22
WITH_MYSQL_VER=51
```


----------



## Dillweed (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow that was quick. Thanks for the help. I did try use_mysql=5.1+ but it kept throwing an error. 

Is there somewhere that documents these setting as well as others?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 21, 2009)

There's always `$ man`, but if you didn't install the man pages, search for it online: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi.

Another great place to look is the Handbook. Or try /usr/share/examples/.


----------



## Dillweed (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea, I'm have the manpages installed. I did look through all the /usr/share/exmaples but didn't see anything in them. I did find the settings in the specific ports Makefile, I think it would be helpful if there was a set standard for this kind of situation, where there are options for multiple versions of the same package, but the user wants to install a set version. Or even better a file that the user could look through and find all the options and setting available and not have to look through thousands of ports and packages looking for the right settings.

Anyways, thanks for the help all.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2009)

Dillweed said:
			
		

> Or even better a file that the user could look through and find all the options and setting available and not have to look through thousands of ports and packages looking for the right settings.


Have a look at /usr/ports/KNOBS and in your case /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk and /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.database.mk.


----------

